# Enclosure odor remedies



## goodtimes (Sep 28, 2010)

Any ideas on how to keep down the enclosure odor??? I have a roughly 7' x 5.5' enclosure with linoleum flooring and a tub full of eco-earth. Samus has some stinky doo doo and just one is enough to fill the house with ODOR. I was thinking (I clean the floor just about every day) I might fill a pillow case part way with baking soda and attach it to the ceiling. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## chelvis (Sep 28, 2010)

I spot clean it every evening when i get home and the oder doesnt seem to be a problem. The linoleum could be the problem. While the bedding is a pain to keep clean it also helps absorb alot of the oder much like cat litter. I guess baking soda might work just make sure its high enough off the ground that ur gu can't get it. another thing would to put a glad plug in so somthing similar outside the cage.


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 28, 2010)

Similar to Chelvis, I use Cypress mulch and every time my tegu evacuates I remove the waste as well as the soiled mulch. I remove a liberal handful as I'd rather remove too much than not enough...

I did this in my 4x2 enclosure and am now doing it in my 8x3 and my guests do not notice a reptile odor. I've actually had many guests express surprise that I have so many enclosures, vivariums and aquariums and the house doesn't smell like a pet shop.

I think you will be much better off putting efforts into removing the odor than fighting the odor...


----------



## brutus13 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 6x2 cage 1/2 jungle mix and Cyprus mulch and the other 1/2 is contact paper. I clean out the poop as soon as I see it and so far I don't have an odor problem. I'm guessing my jungle mix absorbs the smell. I have 9 cages in my house and you would never know it.


----------



## chelvis (Sep 29, 2010)

Another thing could be what your feeding. Sometimes feeding a diet hi in omega 3s os things like fish and shell fish will make poop smelll really really bad. I notice that a ground or whole food diet with fiber and bone matieral seems to make poop smell less, that and less mooshy. So what are you feeding your gu, maybe adding something or changing something in that might help with the stink bomb.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 29, 2010)

Like several of the other responses, I spot clean at least once a day, usually more. If it's a particularly smelly poo I open the window for 10 minutes after I remove it and smell is gone. Part of the problem might be the linoleum flooring. It's much easier for your GU to smear it around. Some of the smell may be coming from your GU if he's trekking through the feces alot and not getting cleaned himself.


----------



## goodtimes (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I definitely spot clean every day and do a good cleaning at least once a week. I feed Samus rats, organs, ground turkey, eggs, fish, lean beef occasionally, Chicken breast, and he ate a worm the other day. When he crawls through it I give him a bath. I guess I will just throw in a bunch of eco earth and see what happens. I was just trying to keep the cage easy to clean, and the tub of eco earth stays moist longer. I just thought that if baking soda helps absorb refrigerator odor maybe it would help with this.


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

How does his poop look like ? Is it solid or runny. If it stinks that bad and if it's runny you might want to get him checked for parasites. Sometimes eggs and fish can make the poop smell bad, too, lol. Does it smell very sour ?


----------



## goodtimes (Oct 3, 2010)

Some days the pile is solid, some days runny, some days in between. As far as describing the smell.......very stinky :shock: I really don't think anything is wrong just stank nasty!!! I went ahead and covered the bottom with more eco-earth and it seems to have helped quite a bit.


----------



## chelvis (Oct 4, 2010)

Ya it sounds like normal tegu poo. Niether here nor there but always very smelly. glad to hear the eco earth is helping.


----------



## goodtimes (Oct 6, 2010)

YEAH! me too.....tegu poo is definitly stinky though.


----------

